# Pedigree Dog exposed part 2



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Has anyone seen it? I have not watched it yet


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Says its private. Can't watch


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Yup! Private!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

It worked fine earlier, The owner must have changed the settings.
Here is another one. 

Pedigree Dogs Exposed Three Years on - Segredos do Pedigree 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

For the most part EXTREMELY biased, does not give the true story at all to many breeds. For example, takes a BYB example of a breed riddled with health problems and paints the picture that it is EVERY breeder under the sun breeding dogs like that. I think the boxer they show is a PRIME example,

ON THE OTHER HAND...

I'm sorry to many SL people on here, but I agree with the german shepherd part. Too manly poorly conformed dogs are ranked as the BEST of Crufts. Don't get me wrong, I know there are good WGSL dogs. But you have BOBs that are so cow-hocked they can barely trot a straight line without looking ataxic. 

It's also a shame about Fiona, another Crufts dog, and the uproar show people put on about that. Dalmations aren't always able to convert uric acid, and this can cause potentially fatal problems. An out-crossing to a single pointer 20 some years ago (I believe) rid the offspring and all descendents of this gene. Basically a clean, healthy line. Fiona is a grand champion. She breeds true. There hasn't been any out-breeding in her lines for generations. And she could add MANY many benefits to the overall health of the breed.

But they deny her and want her out because she's a "mongrel"? Titles and lines mean more than health, even though by every definition she is a purebred?






Fiona the mongrel and a spot of bother at Crufts: 'Impure' dalmatian angers traditionalists at the elite pedigree dog show | Mail Online


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh my apologies, I didn't realize there was a "sequel". I will watch this and check it out. Probably just as biased and unfavoring to GOOD breeders as the last.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Watched it - I liked it. I felt the stand was much different than the first one. Instead of lumping all breeders into this "horrible" group, instead they focused on realistic problems with options and alternatives, and showed good breeders willing to fight, and IMHO bad breeders (no matter how many titles their dog's had) who just didn't seem to care for the sake of another win or another title or another purebred produced.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Anubis_Star said:


> Watched it - I liked it. I felt the stand was much different than the first one. Instead of lumping all breeders into this "horrible" group, instead they focused on realistic problems with options and alternatives, and showed good breeders willing to fight, and IMHO bad breeders (no matter how many titles their dog's had) who just didn't seem to care for the sake of another win or another title or another purebred produced.



I agree the sequel is better and I hope people see it before purchasing a pup, understand what makes a good breeder and support them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like this one better, maybe because it didn't involve GSDs, lol. However I think what they are asking is never going to happen. They already know that _breed clubs_ set the standards. Kennel clubs are just registries, they cannot require health testing unless the breed club calls for it. And now we've seen twice what happens when you try to convince breed clubs to implement stricter standards.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also, I think these documentaries would do better if they were targeted towards buyers. Instead of attacking breeders (even though some of it is fair), why not try to help educate buyers? I don't know, this last one seemed to show people that were surprised that there was 1-2 or 2-3 linebreeding in their dog's pedigree thus doubling up on health issues. That's something very easy to spot before you ever place a deposit on a puppy. Breed is never going to change by going after the kennel clubs, since they don't set breed standards, but it might change if you educate buyers and put more responsibility on them so that they aren't buying these puppies.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Dalmation dog health problems could be solved easily if they were to open their stud books and allow one of the German hunter dogs to breed into it . Extensive research was done - I do believe the outcome was that the Dalmation breed authorities chose to keep the books closed. 
I was talking about this with a geneticist friend and he chose Dalmations to make his point. 

I'll have to ask about this again.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't get it to load - problems on my end. But I liked the last one as well. Biased or not, is was valid. The GSDs made me pretty sad to see too.. Can't believe some of those dogs even place at shows.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I watched it. 

The problem as they see it is that Breed Clubs regulate and appoint judges and set standards, judges dictate what wins in the ring, breeders breed what will win in the ring, breeders fuel breed clubs, changes are between difficult and impossible to impose on any of the levels. What they want is government interference in dog breeding.

The kennel club, fueled by breed clubs feels education is better than legislation, while the animal activists feel that legislation is the only avenue to change. 

I think we elect legislators not for their love of animals, or their knowledge of animal husbandry or genetics. I think canine problems should be managed by those who own dogs. I think the SV has requirements for breeding, titles, tests, show ratings, health screenings, etc, but problems still exist in the German Show Lines. 

I think some of the problems we are seeing in dogs may not be breeding, but may be due to contaminants in food and in the environment. Every year more of my acquaintances come down with cancer, and I hear of more and more heinous crimes being committed. I imagine that health and temperament in humans cannot all be due to inbreeding. And it is not surprising that dogs are also having problems.

What is disturbing is the differences in skulls. But if you look at GSDs, the differences in the skulls that currently exist in the breed as of today, you could probably put together a pretty scary computer generated graph like that, but all those differences are actually perhaps a good thing, in that the whole of the breed is not cookie-cutter the same.


----------



## sophia_dave101 (Jan 18, 2013)

Advice and guidance on buying a pedigree puppy from an experienced dog breeder. Buying a puppy should be a joyous event but it can be marred with pitfalls and difficulties. This forum will help you a lot to find for the breed you want.


----------

